# video streaming



## yohanna (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de faire l'aquisition d'un IPAD et je suis novice, comment puis-je regarder des video en streaming ?

Merci par avance yohanna


----------



## ikeke (1 Juin 2010)

yohanna a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de faire l'aquisition d'un IPAD et je suis novice, comment puis-je regarder des video en streaming ?
> 
> Merci par avance yohanna



Bonjour,

Tout dépend si tu veux lire des vidéos présentes sur Internet ou sur ton ordinateur. Si c'est sur Internet, n'importe quel site de streaming proposant des vidéos au format HTML5 fera l'affaire ( YouTube, daily Motion,...)
Si c'est pour lire les vidéos presentes sur un ordinateur, Mac ou pc, alors tu peux te tourner vers le logiciel Air Video qui te permettra de lire en streaming ces vidéos. ( http://www.inmethod.com/air-video/ )


----------



## yohanna (1 Juin 2010)

Merci pour la rapidité, je vais voir.


Yohanna

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------

Merci pour le lien, mais en fait c'est pour regarder des vidéos de séries type Lost sur des sites tel que Mégavidéo, en existe-il ? Si oui lesquels ? 

Merci encore Yohanna


----------



## ikeke (1 Juin 2010)

Désolé, je ne peux t'aider plus pour ce genre de chose, ne regardant moi même pas de séries TV en ligne.


----------



## romain31000 (1 Juin 2010)

Tous ces sites de séries TV en ligne utilise flash donc impossible de les regarder sur iPad


----------

